# Saving a Friend's Betta



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Long story short, she got him during the summer and says his appearance hasn't changed since then. She did not realize that when she got him, he had a bad case of finrot. And I don't know how long his spine's been deformed towards the tail. She only kept saying he was super lethargic. 

Well, I kind of abducted him. And now I have him in about an 1-2 inches of water so he can actually reach the surface while I rpepare a clean set up for him where he'll have some salt. I'm working with what I have available, but my plan is to do frequent water changes to keep his water clean until he seems stronger.

I'm still new at this, so I would super appreciate any input anyone may have as to caring for this little guy and fixing him up. 

Here is the original photo of him -- I checked him over, he doesnt seem to have Ick. Just deformed and major finrot. 










I also say him, because it looks like there's some definite bright colors in his fins, and he has quite the iridescence still to his scales. But I'm no expert when comparing a more drab male to females =/

These are some videos of him swimming. Sometimes he stops and just pumps his gills, perched on his pectoral fins. Part of the reason I think his spine is deformed now is because of this. being too weak and consistently being on the gravel.

Swimming and trying to eat...
http://smg.beta.photobucket.com/user/Syrazel/media/IMG_0737.mp4.html

Resting and trying to breathe...
http://smg.beta.photobucket.com/user/Syrazel/media/IMG_0739.mp4.html


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

What do you mean abducted?


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Here are some more pics now that he's in some aq salt water and with an easier set up for him to get around. he's very active, despite his poor condition. 

My idea for his current tank set up is that he has something to hide on, or rest on, and the stones in the corners give him something closer to the surface so he doesnt have to struggle in the deeper part. When I can see him easily getting air in the deeper part, then I'll know I can add more water for him. 










And here is a much better non-instagram view of how he looks. 










This is him sitting on the bottom in the deep part, you can see how his tail bends because of it. 


















I can see what amazing coloring he could have. I just hope I can save him. He's been left alone like this for months!


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> What do you mean abducted?


As in I told her I would take care of him until he was better, and during that time she could think about whether she really wanted to take care of him, or just visit him at my house. She agreed, and let me have him and I've set him up in new stuff with aq salt. 

No worries, I didn't actually steal him.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Okay. Thank you for understanding.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Anyways...with the new pics, on his right side, there's two bright spots. they look shiny to me. Are those scales missing? or is that ick starting? I'm really not sure.


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

I think clean, warm water is going to be the best medicine for him. You should see improvement in him within a few days just from that. Good for you to rescue him.


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

Syriiven said:


> Anyways...with the new pics, on his right side, there's two bright spots. they look shiny to me. Are those scales missing? or is that ick starting? I'm really not sure.


Ich will look like he's sprinkled with sugar.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

shellieca said:


> Ich will look like he's sprinkled with sugar.



Ah, okie, thank you. Then it's just scales missing, which I imagine is from him bumping along the gravel so much. I'm amazed he's live so long, and isn't more damaged. 

She always described him as lethargic, but he's definitely motoring around in his new tank right now. 

Though all the moving has given him stress stripes....


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Salt baths are good. When will the water level be raised?


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Salt baths are good. When will the water level be raised?


I hope soon. When we got him here, he couldnt reach the surface in only 3 inches of water. And when you watch him swim, it's because of his fins. He'd have to take a try and he'd end up rolling or turning too soon, then he'd have to rest again. he's still having a little trouble swimming straight at all.

My plan is to keep a close eye on the ammonia level and do as many water changes as it takes to keep the water clean while he gains some strength.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

How big is that thing?


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> How big is that thing?


The tank is 3 gallons. He has half a gallon of water for right now.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Is it heated?


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Is it heated?


It will be. I bought a new heater just for it today too. new everything. But since the water's so low, I don't know if it's worth putting the heater in yet. Especially since my water changes are going to be, what? Several daily?


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver (Feb 23, 2012)

He looks like a she to me, unless he's a king betta. How long is he? 
Also, what exactly are his symptoms? From what I got, it was lethargy and trouble swimming? Did you check for velvet or the color of his poo yet? Is he flashing? You mentioned that he was " turning" when swimming, that sounds like SBD. It's hard to see his caudal fin, but from what I can see, there doesn't seem to be fin rot, only a slight clamping. Do you have anymore pictures of his caudal fin? His dorsal fin looks like it was bitten.
You will need a heater anyway, bettas are tropical fish. It will help reduce stress and SBD if he does have it.
Water changes are very stressful, no more than one a day.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Like someone mentioned, warm clean water. For now .5g is good until he begins swimming better, then you can gradually raise it and add a tonne of plants for resting. 
He doesn't seem to have ick at all. So don't worry about that. Ick is a bacterial or fungal infection so it doesn't "appear" where scales are missing. It can affect perfectly healthy fish. He looks a bit chubby, fast him for a day- feed him for a day- fast again. Do this until he's swimming better. 

I fear he might have a swim bladdar issue. Pre mix 2tsp epsom salts (the totally plain kind, 100% magnesium sulfate) to 1g of water (16 US cups). Mix it really well and put him in that. He can stay on epsom salts until he feels better and is swimming. 
Most importantly, warm the water and measure it with a thermometer so it stays around 79-80F.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Wow, that's super helpful. I did notice he seemed bloated. She's been feeding him pinches of flakes (I told her not to >.<) So I had planned to fast him for a day. Right now he's in Aq Salt for his fins, I can get my boyfriend to grab Epsom salt at the store tomorrow. And his next water change will be warmer, didn't know he should be warmer while healing. 

Unfortunately this means I have to do water changes every hour. After one hour the ammonia was at .5 :-( But I expected this. One of my concernes is, what happens when I'm asleep? What if he's not able to have more water before I go back to work on monday? 

Also, he's been like this for months. Will he stop resting on the bottom so much if he feels better? I don't want him to have learned behavior, thus I have the different levels of substrate in the tank right now. 

And since he does wiggle along and drag himself across the gravel, maybe I should change that to the glass stones?


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

DoctorWhoLuver said:


> He looks like a she to me, unless he's a king betta. How long is he?
> Also, what exactly are his symptoms? From what I got, it was lethargy and trouble swimming? Did you check for velvet or the color of his poo yet? Is he flashing? You mentioned that he was " turning" when swimming, that sounds like SBD. It's hard to see his caudal fin, but from what I can see, there doesn't seem to be fin rot, only a slight clamping. Do you have anymore pictures of his caudal fin? His dorsal fin looks like it was bitten.
> You will need a heater anyway, bettas are tropical fish. It will help reduce stress and SBD if he does have it.
> Water changes are very stressful, no more than one a day.


The ammonia will get too high too soon if he only has one a day, there's only .5g of water in there right now so he can reach the surface. 

And he wouldn't stay still for the pictures, but what you see in the first photo, that's the whole fin. That's it. If he/she was in a tank with other fish before his cup, I don't know. But she got him in a cup at the pet store, and when I asked about his fin, she said it always looked like that. 

He doesnt have velvet symptoms I don't think.... and his poo seems normal, the small bit that was in the bowl before I moved him to his new setup. 

I know he's tropical, but he's within the range set for bettas. 

Length, he's/she's...between 1.5-2 inches. 

Exact symptoms were lethargy, but he has bursts of energy (not darting, but actual swimming around) between rests now that he's in clean water. At least I think that would be why. His fin looks damaged, and has black along the top edge. 

As for flashing..not sure what you mean? As in colors or stripes? Cuz he's striped a bit still, but he did arrive dark, and now has more red in his fins.


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver (Feb 23, 2012)

How long has he been on aquarium salt? It does not seem like he has fin rot except on his dorsal. Never mix aquarium salt and Epsom salt treatments. Hourly water changes will be very stressful for him and may worsen his condition. Just do one 50-100% water change a day.
Flashing is a sudden dart for no apparent reason.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Warm water will perk him up. Don't do hourly changes!! What seems fine temp to you will just make it worse for him/her. Leave it steady, place the tank by a heater (if it will be on all night). My .5gallon is heated at a constant 84F (but it is in the window in the kitchen with snails, not fish) what is the wattage on the heater?? If it's something like 25w and adjustable then you should wait to fill the tank completely tomorrow and set the temp to stay at 80F. It will be better that way. 
You are using a water conditioner, right?? 
He was like this for months due to improper care. Bad water or bad food. Yes, flakes CAN cause SBD (not always but it's a culprit). . What else. ..I didn't watch the vids yet but a full tank might help if you pack it with silk flowers (with the stems and leaves he can rest on). 

(*off topic* when I first brought Ludendorff home he stayed at the top of the tank lifeless almost for about a month suffering lethargy and fin melt. Only moving to avoid the net and to get food..)
Bettas are hardy. I would stop using the aq salt tomorrow when you get epsom. Try fixing his swimming first. THe tail will help itself. Some deformed-back bettas can live full long lives provided there is plenty of plants.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

DoctorWhoLuver said:


> How long has he been on aquarium salt? It does not seem like he has fin rot. Never mix aquarium salt and Epsom salt treatments. Hourly water changes will be very stressful for him and may worsen his condition. Just do one 50-100% water change a day.


Aq Salt for...the last...2 hours and twenty minutes.

I just worry about the water changes, trying to find that middle ground between stressing him too much, and letting him be in ammonia too long. But I'll leave him for now, and do a 100% change before I go to bed...several hours from now. Like after midnight (only 8:21 here). 

If you really don't think it's finrot 9which I guess can also be cleared with clean water), I'll use the 100% to put in only fresh water after rinsing everything.


----------



## DoctorWhoLuver (Feb 23, 2012)

Lol, very exact XD 
You can continue to treat him with aquarium salt until you get the Epsom salt tomorrow. I was just wondering about the length of time AQ salt was used, since prolonged usage can be bad.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Laki said:


> Warm water will perk him up. Don't do hourly changes!! What seems fine temp to you will just make it worse for him/her. Leave it steady, place the tank by a heater (if it will be on all night). My .5gallon is heated at a constant 84F (but it is in the window in the kitchen with snails, not fish) what is the wattage on the heater?? If it's something like 25w and adjustable then you should wait to fill the tank completely tomorrow and set the temp to stay at 80F. It will be better that way.
> You are using a water conditioner, right??
> He was like this for months due to improper care. Bad water or bad food. Yes, flakes CAN cause SBD (not always but it's a culprit). . What else. ..I didn't watch the vids yet but a full tank might help if you pack it with silk flowers (with the stems and leaves he can rest on).
> 
> ...


Okay, that makes sense. Umm...the ehaters they have available arent adjustable. The one I bought is... a tetra 100 watt heater for 2-15g aquariums. It's supposed to maintain the temperature at...78F, which I guess means it wont be warm enough for him. =( We do have a heater we can leave on, but I dont want him to over heat...gah...I hate living in a rural place with walmart he only source of fish anything.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

I know what you mean about walmart being the only place around. Right now, petco is having an online sale on pretty much everything, lasting the whole weekend. I'm going to be ordering some stuff to have on-hand because I also know that walmart doesn't have a wide selection.

I'm not an expert, but 100 watts sounds like a lot. Most people here have recommended only 25 watts for my 5 gallon tank, so maybe if you just try it out, the temp might be a bit higher than 78 degrees (assuming it has no thermostat)? Also, 78 degrees is better than room temp, even though it's not 82.

Sorry if I may be wrong, but I think it's worth a shot.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

AyalaCookiejar said:


> I know what you mean about walmart being the only place around. Right now, petco is having an online sale on pretty much everything, lasting the whole weekend. I'm going to be ordering some stuff to have on-hand because I also know that walmart doesn't have a wide selection.
> 
> I'm not an expert, but 100 watts sounds like a lot. Most people here have recommended only 25 watts for my 5 gallon tank, so maybe if you just try it out, the temp might be a bit higher than 78 degrees (assuming it has no thermostat)? Also, 78 degrees is better than room temp, even though it's not 82.
> 
> Sorry if I may be wrong, but I think it's worth a shot.


I'll add it tomorrow then. The tank itself is 3g, and the heater is for 2-15 gallons, so...-shrug-

I have a weekend next month we're going to the city and I have a looong list of things to pick up. Three weeks. Both my betta and my rescue betta just need to last that long. Though I'm more worried about rescue betta.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

Syriiven said:


> I'll add it tomorrow then. The tank itself is 3g, and the heater is for 2-15 gallons, so...-shrug-
> 
> I have a weekend next month we're going to the city and I have a looong list of things to pick up. Three weeks. Both my betta and my rescue betta just need to last that long. Though I'm more worried about rescue betta.


I worry about those heaters because I don't want them to under/over heat my tank. Also, shipping might be faster and it will be free on over $50 purchase. It's totally your choice. I usually like to see what I'm buying in person, too, but it is an option, especially if you're worried you don't have three weeks.

But I do think it may be worth a shot. I've read many reviews on heaters that don't get their tanks anywhere close to 78deg, and also a few that say they extremely overheated their tanks. As long as you have a bit of time so you can monitor the temp right after you add the heater. Sometimes you just have to make what you have work until you can get something better, and pretty much anything not from walmart is better :/


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Well the heater I have in Phy's (my veiltail) 2.5g works well enough to keep it at a constant temperature, and it's above room temp and he's as active as ever. I could move rescue betta into the computer room with the heater, and maybe just leave the heater on, but not leave him too near it. Until tomorrow when I can test his heater. 

The reason I'm not ordering online is cuz lots of places dont deliver to PO Boxes, and I'm on a tight budget. But since rescue betta is quite active himself now that he's in clean water and ahs easy access to air, I think he'll do better. And if the epsom salt works out and it really is just sbd, then I'll be way less worried when he can swim without missing the surface.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

Syriiven said:


> Well the heater I have in Phy's (my veiltail) 2.5g works well enough to keep it at a constant temperature, and it's above room temp and he's as active as ever. I could move rescue betta into the computer room with the heater, and maybe just leave the heater on, but not leave him too near it. Until tomorrow when I can test his heater.
> 
> The reason I'm not ordering online is cuz lots of places dont deliver to PO Boxes, and I'm on a tight budget. But since rescue betta is quite active himself now that he's in clean water and ahs easy access to air, I think he'll do better. And if the epsom salt works out and it really is just sbd, then I'll be way less worried when he can swim without missing the surface.


I just thought I'd say it, since everything in on sale, but if they won't even deliver to PO boxes, then I guess its not an option :/ It's good though that the rescue is being active. I think it's a little worrying to add a heater if you can't put much water in his tank, but if you have the same brand of heater in your other tank and it works well, then it will probably be just fine. Hopefully (s)he'll get better quickly!


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Well the tank will have more water soon I hope. Room heating I think is safest until I'm sure he can swim right. So hopefully before the end of the weekend... Gotta think positive. Sometimes.


----------



## birdielikestomatoes (May 2, 2012)

I believe, my dear, that your rescued betta is a female as in a couple of the photos you posted showed an egg spot, as well as the fact that her form is very feminine.  

Aside from that I believe the way you're treating her currently seems to be good. Some users have posted so good advice so I'll abstain from that as I don't want to sound repetitive. 

Good luck!


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

I don't really know how to tell females from, what are they? Plakat males? So many kinds and I can't seem to find an online betta encyclopedia...

Most everyone here thinks he's a she, so I'm willing to go with that. I should prlly look up some stuff about females then, maybe? 

She's very pretty when she's not striped, very striking colors and the iridescence is so nice!

Anyways, I did her 100% water change with aq salt for the night. I'll leave her alone and let her warm up in this room with the heater. 

Tomorrow she'll be fasted but changed to epsom salt.

Goodnight all, and thanks to everyone with their awsm advice =)


----------



## Phaydra (Nov 20, 2012)

In a situation like this if you had the items to set up a drip system you could change water without stressing the fish. You would need two larger containers, two pipes (air line would work in this case), some way to control the water flow (ball valve or something adjustable to pinch the lines) a heater for the first container, and a little time to get everything set up.

You would set contain 1 (new water) above the tank and container 2 (old water) below the tank. The heater in container 1 to keep the incoming water at the correct temperature. Start a siphon from from container 1 to the tank and adjust the flow to about 10 drips a minute. Then run line two from the tank to container 2 and adjust to 10 drips a minute. Basically you are just setting up an adjustable siphon system to keep clean water coming in and dirty water going out. The number of drips should be adjusted to volume of water so you may need to play with that number. It would take a bit of extra materials and patients. Of course you need containers big enough to last the hours you sleep and would be absent for work. It's just a suggestion but one I have used before for my ever so sensitive Neon Tetras.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I hope she recovers.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Phaydra - thanks for the suggestion but not quite doable with what I have ^^; Just been trying to be as gentle with her as I can. I'll have to remember your idea in the future for other possibly sick fish.

Chocoalte - Thank you, she's still okay ^^ And hopefully today better after the epsom salts arrive.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I know she will love her new home.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm happy to report she seems even better today. Seems to do a tail stand in the deep part then makes a rush for the surface sometimes, but she's rolling to the side less as she wiggles and swims about. Just did a 50% change, because later after I get the epsom salt she'll have a 100% change. Hopefully by tomorrow night I can raise the water level to atleast a gallon, but I'l add just a little bit more every hour or so, sort of help her train for the longer swim.

I really hope so, Chocolate! Already have the silk plants and a tiki man cave picked out and waiting for her.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I hope you get to keep her.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

I really do too...I mean I like my friend, and she's all about pandas, but she's been terribly neglectful. I think after I explain how bad her betta was getting, she may decide to let me keep it since I'm willing to actually take care of it. I still plan to get a halfmoon male in a few weeks for my 10g split with Phy, but I think if this female can manage the depth, her 3g will be nice for her. And I'm kind of already super attached, just had a nap on the floor watching her swim.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Aww. Is there anything really cute or funny she does?


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

The tail stand she does I guess could be cute, but really I'm inspired by how much energy she has. She's definitely figured out how to use the glass stones to rest on and breathe easier, but I'm glad to see her take breaths of air from the deeper part too. 

I really want to get her away from the bottom though...she rests a lot still, despite being so active. Is this mostly cause of the sbd? I really want to give her more water, but she seems to still be struggling a bit.

I'm most concerned when she's swimming about close to the substrate, and she'll rest and kind of roll a little. Sometimes completely on her side, but soon she's off going about again. And I also found out she can make some really tight turns that I would think be almost painful in her condition, but she does them frequently in each corner, going back and forth. 

I think the cutest thing is when I was half-asleep watching her and she kind of just sat there perched on her fins watching me back every little bit.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

She might have swim bladder.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

I just hope I can clearit... I read that if left long enough it can lead to dropsy...


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

http://velvetdragon.com/bettas/sbd.html I wish her well.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks. I wish I could find her a shallower, but longer tank. This 3g is nice, but it's deep. But there's no alternatives for the time being.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I hope she gets well.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

There's just the beginning of vertical stripes on her! =D 

I've also been trying to figure out what type of betta she is, kind of hard with the dorsal torn like that. Which I'm surprised it hasn't grown at all since the damage was done in the summer? 

But I think judging by the coloration and the shape of the base and front part and how it would naturally grow..she may be a vt female or an imbellis.  Open to suggestions, as I'm really new to females.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Sorry 0 percent chance of her being Imbellis. Now domestic Bettas are a cross of B.Smarginia, B.Splendens, and B.Imbellis. Imbellis would have died in last care. One would not end up in pet stores unless the prevous owner shops in Asia:lol:.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Za, thought the info I was reading was a bit mixed. So maybe she is a vt...it'd be easier if she wasn't always scuttling close to the bottom. Though she's so cute when she rushes over to check me out.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Right now she looks like VT but when she recovers she may look a different type.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Looking forward to that. And I think I've solved her water-swimming problem temporarilly. I have a long tubberware container that's shallow and will hold a gallon of water. Thinking of using the glass stones (just in case she has trouble) but doing her epsom salt bath in there. Far less interesting for her, I know, but it'll be easier for her.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

omg, it's looking like none of the stores in town have plain freaking epsom salt. What kind of pharmacy carries only scented epsom salt??


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

Apparently the one you have in your town?

It sounds like she is doing better, even if you can't get Epsom salt right now, she's in better care than she was. As long as she keeps improving, I wouldn't worry too much about not having it or knowing what kind of betta she is. As long as you're doing as much as you can, you can't be too hard on yourself, even though it is difficult not to worry. I think we all understand what that's like. Stick with the aquarium salt if that's all you have available right now, until you can find other alternatives.

I'm afraid the advice anyone here can give you can only go as far as what you have available for now.  But with the very best care and lots of prayers, I bet she'll be okay. I'm sure were all praying for her right now, and any improvement is fantastic!


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

We found some salt, and she pooped! =D First time I've been excited about poop, but yea...^^; I moved her to a larger tubberware bin that can hold a gallon of water and put her in there with epsom salt and have it closer to a heater on low...hoping to keep her atleast warmer than room temp. 

I think she's doing even better than this morning (she's so friendly, I'm already soo attached to her!). I've heard her jumping in the tupperware, but I have mesh over the top anda shirt over hte mesh so it's not so bright and bare. And added a clean coffee mug so she has a hidey place.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

That's fantastic! I'm very glad she's doing better, and that you were able to find some Epsom salt.
By the way, you might've already seen this thread, but the betta she rescued was missing much of his fins, and they seemed to almost completely grow back after having him for only 13 days, and now he is almost glowing.

It's very sad that they even get to a condition so bad, but this right here is proof that it is possible with a lot of TLC, which I know you have. (Also, it shocked me that they can show so much improvement in only 13 days!)

Anyways, there's quite a bit of inspiration and ambition you have going for you!


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

I really appreciate your encouragement. She still has stress stripes from being moved from to the new container, but i hope she'll calm over night. Phy's started biting his tail again tho >.< He'll be the betta that gives me grey hairs.

I just wonder how well she'll swim if her deformed spine doesnt fix. I think the deformity might be permanent, according to my friend's mother today, it's been deformed and missing fin since the cup. Kind of irked cuz apparently my friend picked her out because she looked so miserable, but then didn't care for her right at all.......really irks me.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

I think some people have good intentions and are just very misinformed. It bothers me slightly when people get attacked on here for having a small, cold tank or not changing the water enough, because most of them are generally here to get more information on how to make their betta's life _better._

And as for her spine, I think you need to worry about her fins healing first. She may not have much trouble swimming with her deformed spine if her fins fully grow back. If it is permanent, she may or may not learn to live with it, sort of like a cat or dog can learn to live with three (and sometimes even two) limbs. Not saying a cat or dog is anything like a fish, but they all have that survival instinct and usually figure out their own ways around it. Have you thought about a betta hammock of some sort? If she starts swimming good enough that you can put her back in deeper water, you could always have one just in case she still needs resting spots near the surface. There's always a chance that she could tire out quicker having to live with a deformed spine, but I don't think it will necessarily lower her quality of life in her eyes, as long as she has room, and warm, clean water.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

I dont approve of people being attacked either. I was a serious noobie once too. But my friend...I just don't get her. She's vegeterian, loves pandas, adopts a poor fish so she has a better life (atleast a bigger tank) and then neglects her...

Anyways...okay. After the swimming is better I'll try her in her tank with a full gallon and see how she handles getting to the surface. I have a betta hammock made, just need a suction cup >.< And I'll have a lot of silk plants so she'll have leaves and other things to rest on.


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

Pooping is the bestest thing that could happen!! I can't wait to see her after you've gotten her all better :3

Some people think that taking on a fish isn't so bad, that it'll be super easy to deal with. But fish are never easy, are they? I thought one goldie would be cake. Wrong. So they get overwhelmed but no reason to neglect it :<

We're all here to make better lives for our fishies :3 Everyone here just sees the fish's welfare before anyone's feelings.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

I tend to be like that with a lot of things non-human...I get upset over butterflies, trees, whales, sharks, rays, tuna even sea cucumbers...

I wil definitely have pics. She's brightening, no longer a dull brown. She did have vertical stripes for a little while this afternoon, but she's still striping horizontal right now >.< 

But I'm sure she'll calm. 

But she's super friendly! Comes right over and just sits there and looks at you =)


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

Syriiven said:


> I tend to be like that with a lot of things non-human...I get upset over butterflies, trees, whales, sharks, rays, tuna even sea cucumbers...
> 
> I wil definitely have pics. She's brightening, no longer a dull brown. She did have vertical stripes for a little while this afternoon, but she's still striping horizontal right now >.<
> 
> ...


That's amazing! She's certainly improving being under your care. I love people that can put so much effort into something like a fish. Most people don't see a fish as being a great pet since you can't play or snuggle with it but people like you that can put so much love into one little fishies life <3 So awesome.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

But they're so awsm! And besides, we started out as fish! Kind of slow at the evolution race, but srsly! I love all things aquatic =D ...cept maybe hagfish. They're realy ugly and creepy, but I still wouldn't kill one, they'r as important as all the others.


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

Syriiven said:


> But they're so awsm! And besides, we started out as fish! Kind of slow at the evolution race, but srsly! I love all things aquatic =D ...cept maybe hagfish. They're realy ugly and creepy, but I still wouldn't kill one, they'r as important as all the others.


:3 And the rewards are amazing even though they're in a tank. I have so much pride in myself when I see how happy and healthy my fish are. And my toddler loves watching them as much as I do so just gah, love fish xD


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

I think fish are wonderful pets. They teach you responsibility, owning up to your mistakes and learning so you can take better care of them. They're alive and it's up to you to keep them healthy, just like any other pet or member of your family. I also think that watching them is calming, and can be fun when they're in spirited moods =) 

When Phy's happy he flares his fins only and then parades up and down the length of his tank, showing off then dances in teh corner nearest me, making sure I'm paying attention. I sing to him sometimes, and he sometimes dances to Lady gaga xD

And the rescue betta has such spirit to lice in her! I'm amazed she's lasted so long without proper care, so if I can heal her up I'll be super proud. And likely unwilling to let her go xD


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

Fish are amazing. People look at me weird when I say my fish gets more excited to see me than my dog. And they definitely aren't easier to care for than a dog... but, they do take up a set amount of space, unlike dogs who need backyards and cats who take over your pillows while you're trying to sleep  Fish are calming, and much quieter. They have amazing personality and are appreciative of an owner who takes good care of them. I also think it's fun to learn more about them. I swear I learn something new everyday on this site.



Kithy said:


> Some people think that taking on a fish isn't so bad, that it'll be super easy to deal with. But fish are never easy, are they? I thought one goldie would be cake. Wrong. So they get overwhelmed but no reason to neglect it :<
> 
> We're all here to make better lives for our fishies :3 Everyone here just sees the fish's welfare before anyone's feelings.


I totally understand this. I usually put any animals welfare before the feelings of any human. But some people honestly are clueless. I used to be. But to insult someone when they come looking to better their pets lives just scares them off. It's easier to be nice while telling them what they should do better, because usually people respond more positively to someone encouraging them than someone insulting them. I totally agree that all fish's wellfare is important, but there are just more ways to get your point across than just blunt insults. It makes them feel even worse about themselves, and most of them already feel bad when they realize their fish are in bad conditions (most of them probably know that the dirty water is not good, but many people are honestly unaware of the temperature they should be at and the size of tank they should have.)


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

I usually reserve my rage for people who're being cruel or dont care that they're hurting animals while being conscious of it. More than happy to help people learn, as I've been quite happy to learn more too. But there are some people......


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

Yeah, I so know what you mean. I also know its hard for people not to get concerned about fish who are not being cared for :/


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Mmhm. I won't be giving the fish back unless my friend buys the proper tank and food and heater and promises to do proper water changes.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

I think that is probably the best idea, anyways. She could most likely use a Betta101 lesson as well. I'm sure you'd do great with that


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

I've let her know she's welcome to visit anytime and I'm willing to teach her. Fish aren't hard, but you do need to be diligent. And watchful. And actually care that they're there in your life.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

Sometimes you have to get attached to one first. It sounds like you are way more attached than she is, but maybe she will. I find the bigger 5 gallon tank to be way more interesting than the little one gallon I had, and it also looks nicer and more people notice it. Maybe she just needs that turn-around moment, kind of like I had when I suddenly decided I needed a bigger tank.... and then a filter and a heater and better food and plants and a test kit and all that other stuff quickly followed.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm kind of hoping she'll let me keep her, but I do find bigger tanks more interesting as well. More fun for me and the fish. This little gal will be in a 3g I've bought so will have lots of room and decor and clean water!


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

I only joined this site less than a week ago because I wanted to know how to properly move him to his new tank, and just this morning I spend 80 dollars on new stuff for him because I literally had no idea how much better I could make his life!
And I'm sure you're already attached to her now. I hope everything works out for both of you!


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Me too =) I'm going to go watch some documentaries though and let her have the quiet of the room so she can sleep. Have a good night!


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

Good night to you, too! I will be praying for her.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

heh, just read ALL of this to catch up. 
I'm glad she is doing a lot better! Sounds like clean warm water did the trick for the most part. Epsom salts will only improve.

It's funny how excited we get to see poop! lol 

So, since you have grown attached, any names picked out for your little princess?


(speaking of being a vegetarian and animal lover- that does not constitute being a responsible pet owner. A girl I know was vegan (improperly so but I digress) and she hoarded cats when I lived with her- 7 while I lived there, 9 after I moved out- and kept a ferret in the same room, close proximity to her rabbit (the rabbit was very anxious because of this) and she kept a gecko, 2 turtles, and eventually began fostering more bunnies for the rescue. All of these animals were loved but sort of neglected. 

The way I see it, if you put all this money and time into the fishie, she's yours now.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I am personaly against vegans and all those.


----------



## birdielikestomatoes (May 2, 2012)

Why are you against vegans, Chocolate?


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

She's vegeterian because she just doesnt like meat. Which I guess is fine. But you're right, your diet doesnt rlly mean you're a good or bad pet owner, lol. 

She had vertical stripes again this morning! Then she got horizontal ones when I accidentally dropped something near her tank >.< So that's totally my fault and I'm giving her some quiet now. 

She's still super friendly and ate some blood worms this morning. I had to make them small and let them soak, but she took them. 

And I also have a video update of her swimming. It's not fantastic because the top of her is so dark and the container is translucent, so I can't film from the side. But she can swim longer now and can actually aim at food and get it without missing. =)
http://smg.beta.photobucket.com/user/Syrazel/media/IMG_0753.mp4.html
(and yes, I do that noise and she immediately comes over to me, its so cute!!)
I think I might add a ping pong ball, she seems really curious when I just dab my finger in the water then let water drip from it. 

And don't be alarmed by the pic, that's how she normally looks when resting. Again, so dark...but now with her a little stressed again, I didn't want to bother her any longer with a camera.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Oh yea, the name! If I do get to keep her, I think I'll rename her Demi. My friend thought she was a he, and called him Walker. And that really doesnt suit her I don't think.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

The video is very cute  and I agree, Walker is not a good name, for her or any fish, really 

As for vegans/vegetarians, theres a lot of different reasons people would be one or the other. I used to be vegetarian/sort of vegan (there were many products I could not find that didn't use animal products or test on animals) but I didn't eat or use animal products or products tested on animals if I could help it, not necessarily because I thought, being one person, that I was saving a lot of lives, but to make a statement because my parents didn't take me seriously until then.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Her vertical stripes are back! =D


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Yea it seems like each one has different reasons for it. Lol, my parents never took me seriously until I moved out at 15. 

I can't wait~ I really hope her swimming improves more. it'd be easier to show her off with her in the 3g with clear ciews. I'm just so happy she's feeling better and I can't seem to get over how friendly she is!


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

I surely hope he does get better.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Pretty sue she will =) Ever day there's improvement and she certainly seems happier.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

What type of water conditions did ur friend have HER (thought it was a male) in


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Poor ones. When I asked her how often she changed the water, she gave me that guilty look that meant almost never. So this poor little gal's been soaking in ammonia for months. And only had one decoration, nothing to hide in.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

_Months?!_ 
I can't believe she's still alive. There's no way she won't get better if she could survive that for months.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

That would be my reasoning too. Just amazed she's not more sick.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Aww poor thing. Some of my friends have bettas. They almost never clean there tanks saying I never have the time. I clean ALL of my 4 smaller tanks every week and my big one ever 2. I get it done in less than 45 mins. That's how long it takes my friends to clean 1 tank.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

It really doesnt take long. Water changes are easy. You just have to make sure you do it. Phy's tank is getting a 25% change tonight with my rescue betta's 50% change. Won't take more than 15 minutes.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

I clean mine fully.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Like 100% water change, vaccum gravel and all? or stripping it clean?


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

I strip it. The bigger tanks I had them in where recalled… back to the bowls… (*sigh* ugh)


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Ahh, I see. Phy would never forgive me if I kept moving him to strip his tank.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

My fish actually WANT to be in their little cup. I put the. Somewhere they have never been. They seem so excited when I move them into their holding jar


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Phy gets very vivid stress stripes. Every time. he hates being moved. 

This new one doesnt really like it either, but I think it's more she's scare, where as Phy seems outraged.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Maybe for Phy you could use a non-transparent cup? I just use the betta cups from the store but since they can't see the cup they stress easily in it's space. I think I read somewhere for fish that stress about being moved, use a dark mug or something and cover the top during the water change. 

Glad to see Demi is looking better. I would clean everything (gravel, plants) every 2 days with the water. With such a small volume of water ammonia can get into the water that rests below the gravel pebble things so you want to make sure its all clean. 

Not even going to get into the whole vegan/veg thing. I've been dealing with it since I was 14 (which is when I stopped eating meat). I don't think people are bad for choosing the lifestyle but I met a lot of pretentious vegans who think vegetarians "don't do enough" and meat eaters who ask "what do you eat". I'm sick of the debates. I don't impose my beliefs or lifestyle on anybody but it is a little unfair to stick a label on vegans as a whole.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

I could try a black coffee mug for him and then cover it. My last betta, a crown tail years ago didn't have too much trouble when I was using a teacup to scoop him out.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Laki said:


> Maybe for Phy you could use a non-transparent cup? I just use the betta cups from the store but since they can't see the cup they stress easily in it's space. I think I read somewhere for fish that stress about being moved, use a dark mug or something and cover the top during the water change.
> 
> Glad to see Demi is looking better. I would clean everything (gravel, plants) every 2 days with the water. With such a small volume of water ammonia can get into the water that rests below the gravel pebble things so you want to make sure its all clean.
> 
> Not even going to get into the whole vegan/veg thing. I've been dealing with it since I was 14 (which is when I stopped eating meat). I don't think people are bad for choosing the lifestyle but I met a lot of pretentious vegans who think vegetarians "don't do enough" and meat eaters who ask "what do you eat". I'm sick of the debates. I don't impose my beliefs or lifestyle on anybody but it is a little unfair to stick a label on vegans as a whole.


Do you have assassin snails in with one of your bettas? I'm hoping for nerites from my lfs, but they both seem to have mystery snails mostly, and I think Phy would harrass a mystery snail too much.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I am not adding fish to Carters tank. He will kill/die fast shrimp, adding IAL so no snails, and access to small fish is limited.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

I'm not adding anything to my betta's tank, either. Mostly because he's always been in his own tank. He seems to be satisfied with just seeing me. I don't know how he'd react to anything else living in his tank. He hates his reflection, that's for sure 

Lucky for me, he doesn't seem to mind being moved. He warmed up to his new tank very quickly, but perhaps that's because I moved the decor from his old tank to his new one. He had his squidward house in his old tank, but not the spongebob house. I have yet to see him even go into his spongebob house. Also, sometimes when I use the net to scoop up uneaten food, he actually swims close to touch it. Funny, because he hates when I try to catch him with it.

Unfortunately I will be removing his plastic plant when I get the silk ones I ordered. I hope he will actually use those. :/


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

He seems like a healthy fish from your avi's photo tho =) So I'm sure he's just as happy without tankmates, so long as he has you. 

I have new pictures of Demi! Tho the angle's still hard to get the vertical stripes to show.

You can just baaarely see where they are (dumb angles) but lower on her side where it has a lighter spot, that's where, bordered by stripes.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

That remids me of wild type I wonder were the person before you got it.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

It's a little hard to compare those pictures from the first one you posted, but her fins look a little better (her top one in particular).
What color is she now compared to when you first got her?


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Mottled brown/gray, it was hard to tell in the different lights. The very first photo is instagram, which I did not take, but was the first photo I even had of her and when I got super concerned cause that's when I first saw her ever. 

Now over the two days I've had her, she's darkened but her iridescence has come out, and the red and blue hues on her tail and dorsal are more bright. They were dark before. 

But as far as I know this was bought at either PetSmart or PetLand. I've been trying to figure out her type for days.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

That kind of looks like a male.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

I still do think there's not much need to worry about her type until she's in better health and her fins grow back (or gender, for that matter). Until then, it may just be impossible to tell, anyways. You've only had her for two days. Probably just another 2 days or only 24 hours and she'll look even better. They are very hardy. Lucky for her, their fins are also able to grow back, and rather quickly, it seems. I kind of find it hard to believe it's only been two days. She's already made so much progress


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Lol! Really? Like a wild type male? But he/she keeps developing vertical striping (I can see it clearly, but the camera can't get a good shot of it at all ). Like...
http://i348.photobucket.com/albums/q347/toprankbettas/DSC00193.jpg <-- this.


----------



## birdielikestomatoes (May 2, 2012)

She's looking good despite you only having her for a few days. She's gotten so much darker and those irids have just popped! I can't wait to see what she looks like after a few weeks of good care. 

I also love the name you picked out. Though Walker would be good if she was a he, in an ironic sort of way. 

Chocolate, did you not notice the eggspots in a couple of pictures that were first posted? Or am I just going crazy?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Never mind female she is has the egg layer.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

She is swimming more confidently, that's for sure. But I'm still wondering that maybe with her deformity I should start looking into a shallower but bigger tank. Like only 3-4 inches high, but can hold 2-3 gallons. That way she has lots of water but doesnt have to tucker herself out too much zipping around like she does. 

At the same time though, I do want her to try and stop relying on the bottom.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Never mind female she is has the egg layer.


Someone else mentioned an egg spot. How do you know? I'm not sure what I'm looking for.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

birdielikestomatoes said:


> She's looking good despite you only having her for a few days. She's gotten so much darker and those irids have just popped! I can't wait to see what she looks like after a few weeks of good care.
> 
> I also love the name you picked out. Though Walker would be good if she was a he, in an ironic sort of way.
> 
> Chocolate, did you not notice the eggspots in a couple of pictures that were first posted? Or am I just going crazy?


I keep trying to see what you guys are seeing. 

I thought Walker was a wierd name, but after seeing her do tail stands before going for the surface...kind of makes sense.


----------



## birdielikestomatoes (May 2, 2012)

I'm not going crazy, woot! The egg spot is a white dot on the fish's belly, usually near or underneath the ventricles. 

I'm glad to hear that she's swimming better now.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)




----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Hmmm, I'll wait till I move her back to the 3g and see if I can spot it for myself. Just to know what it looks like on her. I'm a little skeptical of the pics cuze of everything being reflective.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Wow, that is tiny. So does that have anything to do with the eggs she could produce, or does it just mark her as female?


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

"The spot is none other than the ovipositor tube, which the female drops during spawning, and out of which the eggs will come out (or so you hope  ). Sometimes young males have an egg spot (just to confuse us further  ), but usually they don’t, especially when mature."

Quoted from here.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

@syriiven- No assassin snails are in their own little heated tank. I once kept them in with the bettas but they have these sensitive nose things which they leave out like a flag to detect food scents in the water and the bettas would nip them. Not only that but my bettas ate their food. They were impossible to feed bloodworms to and I had a real problem getting the assassins to eat pond snails if bloodworms/betta pellets were in the water bc they prefer to eat that. So the assassins are on their own. I only recommend getting them for a tank absolutely infested with pond/ramshorns. 
My nerite, however, is in my betta tank. She eats algae but is slow to actually clean it all up in a 5g. She is really good at switching sides in my divided tank and one day she will be visiting Bowser, the next she's back visiting Ludendorff. Neritrs have the best defense against a betta because their eyes barely come out from under ther shell so they're just a shell. And they move really slow!! So slow bettas barely notice them at all. 
Nerites also have very low bioload and cannot reproduce in freshwater. If you get eggs they won't hatch in fresh water.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Wow, okay. It just looks so small!


----------



## birdielikestomatoes (May 2, 2012)

I quickly added an arrow to show you the egg spot but Ayala beat me to it! You guys are speedy posters.  

I'll probably be beaten here as well but the egg spot is where eggs are released during a spawn. And because it's there is also identifies the betta as a female to humans.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Laki said:


> @syriiven- No assassin snails are in their own little heated tank. I once kept them in with the bettas but they have these sensitive nose things which they leave out like a flag to detect food scents in the water and the bettas would nip them. Not only that but my bettas ate their food. They were impossible to feed bloodworms to and I had a real problem getting the assassins to eat pond snails if bloodworms/betta pellets were in the water bc they prefer to eat that. So the assassins are on their own. I only recommend getting them for a tank absolutely infested with pond/ramshorns.
> My nerite, however, is in my betta tank. She eats algae but is slow to actually clean it all up in a 5g. She is really good at switching sides in my divided tank and one day she will be visiting Bowser, the next she's back visiting Ludendorff. Neritrs have the best defense against a betta because their eyes barely come out from under ther shell so they're just a shell. And they move really slow!! So slow bettas barely notice them at all.
> Nerites also have very low bioload and cannot reproduce in freshwater. If you get eggs they won't hatch in fresh water.


Okie, just curious =) I really hope one of my lfs' in the city has nerites. Really, really hoping.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Oooo, thanks Birdie! I honestly thought that might be a white rock in the background that she was covering most of xD


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

birdielikestomatoes said:


> I quickly added an arrow to show you the egg spot but Ayala beat me to it! You guys are speedy posters.
> 
> I'll probably be beaten here as well but the egg spot is where eggs are released during a spawn. And because it's there is also identifies the betta as a female to humans.


I just stole a picture off of google to show her where it would be at 

And in the last picture, I was also wondering if the white spot might've been a reflection of some sort. It also doesn't help that most of your pictures of her are from above


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

I can't help that till she swims more than two inches high xD


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

I know it's not your fault  As long as you know where to look, it may be easier to see in in person than in a picture, anyways.

And I know nothing about breeding fish or fish babies, but maybe it's a little bit like human babies? The egg spot is small, but maybe it like dilates or something before they hatch? The baby is usually larger then where they come out. I'm totally not trying to be graphic, haha!

But I would probably ask someone who knows something about spawning and releasing eggs because I sure don't know. Just a possibility, I guess.


----------



## birdielikestomatoes (May 2, 2012)

The eggs tend to be small when they're released. I can try to find a video of a female releasing eggs if you'd like?


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

That's okay....lol. There are some things I dont need to know about fish. I wouldn't try breeding anyways. Finding compatible betta seems really hard, and then what would I do with the fry? I don't have the budget for more tanks, and I dont know anyone who would take good care of them.


----------



## birdielikestomatoes (May 2, 2012)

Well...alright. xD 

I found one though, the female looks absolutely dead for a few seconds after releasing the eggs. It's really weird. Nor is it anything like mammal birthing. No blood or amniotic fluids, or other stuff.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

birdielikestomatoes said:


> Well...alright. xD
> 
> I found one though, the female looks absolutely dead for a few seconds after releasing the eggs. It's really weird. Nor is it anything like mammal birthing. No blood or amniotic fluids, or other stuff.


Iunno. Fish are just different. I watch documentaries all the time, and anytime it's about fish in the ocean it's about bait balls being devoured, then spawning, and a lot fo species just spray it everywhere (murky water, stay out of it >.< )

So I'm not surprised there's not any blood or other fluids from the females. They seem to do alright, strangeness aside.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

Syriiven said:


> That's okay....lol. There are some things I dont need to know about fish. I wouldn't try breeding anyways. Finding compatible betta seems really hard, and then what would I do with the fry? I don't have the budget for more tanks, and I dont know anyone who would take good care of them.


Haha, maybe if we were rich. I'll probably stick with not breeding as well, probably ever. I obviously know nothing and I wouldn't want to do something wrong. I'm also totally fine with just having my bettas as pets. They are already lovely and fun.


----------



## birdielikestomatoes (May 2, 2012)

ROFL, don't go swimming in that murky ocean/lake water! That's hilarious. 

I believe it's just a way for the fish, of other species, to reproduce in the most effective way. Release a bit of this and that and not waste time searching for a suitable mate. 

Bettas are more one of one with their mating, and you don't see much of anything besides the eggs dropping like snow. 

This thread has taken a strange turn, if I do say so myself. xD


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

If I had my dream tank of a wall tank, surrounding a room, I bet I could fit in a whole nest of baby bettas lol.. But then there would be some death and fighting as their territory got smaller. I want a rec room tank (like... one of those fluvarium things where the room is inside the tank surrounded by thick protective plexiglass) and have a hundred bettas!! heh, not likely.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

I keep thinking if my boyfriend and I get a house, I can have 'the aquarium room' where I can have my bettas and bigger tanks for bigger fish. I love fancy goldfish, and someday want a koi pond! 

But~ I also like having my fish nearby, cuz I consider them near-family. So I don't want them in a room where I'm not. Not that I can pack them around, and not that I want to bother them a whole bunch. 

But then I was thinking about the space they'd need. Even one tank per room, it's taking up more than just tank space, but you need a whole table or shelf or something for them too. 

But I'll figure it out.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

birdielikestomatoes said:


> This thread has taken a strange turn, if I do say so myself. xD


Haha, I was thinking the same thing.

And 100 bettas would definitely keep you busy. I'd do it, if I didn't have school or a job  haha.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

Syriiven said:


> But then I was thinking about the space they'd need. Even one tank per room, it's taking up more than just tank space, but you need a whole table or shelf or something for them too.
> 
> But I'll figure it out.


My boyfriend has a homemade shelf against two of his walls made of planks and cinderblocks. I'd post a picture if I had one. Anyways there are two sheves that extend across the wall and I have my 5 gal on the top shelf. I could fit like ten more on that shelf if I really wanted to.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Lol I'd do it. I was actually looking at my bookshelf and wondering if maybe I should take some books off, take out a shelf and put someone there xD


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

The picture quality sucks but the shelf works and it was pretty cheap since it was homemade. It's also pretty sturdy, and it doesn't look so bad since the cinderblocks and the boards were both painted blue. He has an even longer one on the other side of the room, and you can't even see all of this one in the picture


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Wow, I will have to see what I can find come summer. My nana might have some stuff. 

Lol, Demi's gonna have the same tiki house as you.


----------



## birdielikestomatoes (May 2, 2012)

I have the Spongebob house but it's currently being unused since I'm paranoid about either of my boys getting stuck in the holes. If I can't fit my thumb through something then I don't use it for the boys.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

The spongebob pineapple house, haha? To the left of the tank you can see little patrick sitting on the shelf. I haven't put him in the tank yet. I ordered Gary online, too  I wanted to keep up with the spongebob theme since his squidward house was in his old tank.

And the holes in the spongebob house are larger than the ones in the squidward house, and my little guy swims through those all the time.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

I double checked when I bought my stuff. But Phy likes his t-rex skull =D And so do I xD But I didn't think Demi was suited for a skull and walmart has crappy selection. So the tiki face it was!


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Lol...I was asking for names for my future snails and It's been decided one will be named Garry xD


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

Yeah I've never had a problem with the squidward tiki house. He loves it and has never got stuck in it, but not all bettas are the same size either.
He won't touch the pineapple house at all.


----------



## birdielikestomatoes (May 2, 2012)

I'm glad you have no troubles with it! I'm just paranoid is all, if I'm wary of something and think something bad could happen then it's a no go, especially when it comes to the safety of my fish. 

But at the same time my thumb is bony and protrudes slightly near the joint and is wider than both my males' body width. But again I'm just paranoid. xD

Your other snail should be called Ib (eeb). http://www.giantbomb.com/ib/61-38506/


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

The other name's been chosen by my bf's sister. Sid. Sorry, but thanks for the suggestion =)


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

birdielikestomatoes said:


> I'm glad you have no troubles with it! I'm just paranoid is all, if I'm wary of something and think something bad could happen then it's a no go, especially when it comes to the safety of my fish.


Yeah I understand that. But I bought the house when I first got my fish last year and I had no idea what I was doing. I also have a plastic plant for him. I've ordered silk plants now that I know, but since I watch him swim through those holes everyday without any problem, I'll probably leave it in there. I'm also more concerned about the top of the pineapple house than the holes.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

A friend of mind lost a fish in the eye of that Spongebob Tiki house. :< I wouldn't use it. 
BTW, I must add, Great homemade shelf!!


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

Thank you! You've got me all worried now :/
I have had it for a year with no problems, though, and I'm afraid he'll be very mad at me if I take his Squidward house from him as he loves it to death.

But I have to be off to work, now. (Wow, this thread has really strayed off-topic.) I'll being praying for your little rescue. I'm sure she'll get better quickly!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I only have sand, a rock or two, and tons of plants.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Could just block up the eyes so they don't try swimming through it. But with enough plants you don't always need a cave.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I am scared of all unatural things in Carters tank.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Worried about paint chips or toxins? Makes sense, and going all-natural is good. Lol, and I think Carter can vouch for it!


----------



## BettaAngel13 (Jul 21, 2012)

I would say to put him in a warm salt bath for about 15 minutes then 
Move him to a fresh cup of conditioned water.

I would say the betta is a male and his coloring when he heals will probably be
A deep green


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

BettaAngel13 said:


> I would say to put him in a warm salt bath for about 15 minutes then
> Move him to a fresh cup of conditioned water.
> 
> I would say the betta is a male and his coloring when he heals will probably be
> A deep green


Thanks for replying, but the thread's a few days old now ^^; An eggspot was found, so we're assuming it's a she, and she's in an epsom salt bath of 1.25 gallons in a shallow container for her deformed spine swimming. Changes are twice a day. 

Thanks again for replying tho =) Nice to see people care.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Syriiven said:


> Worried about paint chips or toxins? Makes sense, and going all-natural is good. Lol, and I think Carter can vouch for it!


 I am scared of fin damage. Thanks Carter is happy.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

It does look like he has some very elegant fins =)


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Thank you he is a 2.5 year old DT.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Just went and checked out your albums - what's the other plant you have in your filter? Aside from the bamboo.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Peace lilies and pothos. Thank you for viewing.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Ah~ kk. 

Thinking about actually making an album.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

My mom made it. Your welcome.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Good news everyone!!

I've taken her from her epsom salt bath and put her in clean water in the 3g to start testing her swimming. She can reach the surface with 1 gallon of water! =D Thats....5 inches! (just measured) She has to pause a moment, like take a half-second rest, but she can make it. And! I've added a cave/silk plant decoration and she's figured out how to get on the leaves and rest there near the surface! She's going to be just fine =D 

On a slightly sad note, my friend really does miss her and does feel bad for not realizing how bad off she was. So I will be returning her (I'm going to miss her so much!) but my friend has promised to do the proper water changes until she has the right size tank and fixtures. Right food, water testing, whole shebang.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

She can hold herself there to eat too! Hurray!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

That's a great accomplishment! Congrats


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss but the Betta must be happy she is getting good care either way.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

I'm so glad she's doing better! I knew she would  I am sorry that you have to give her back :/ at least you got to help a fish-in-need, and hopefully your friend has learned her lesson. Will she let you go over and visit (and make sure her conditions are ideal)?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Maybe you could buy a female that looks like here and swap them.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Sounds like a good idea. Maybe you could get her a male.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

=D She's letting me keep her! She's now officially Demi and tonight I'll be moving her to 2 gallons of water + more plants. But squeee~~~!!! I put her tank near Phy's and now he's blowing a bubblenest and both of them seem to be in super spirits ^^ But Phy's first bubblenest, squee!!

Unfortunately he's back in aq salt and I have to change his water.....is there any way I can save his nest? =O 

Also, Demi was swimming at the top of her water very energetically when I came in the room =) And I have suction cups for betta hammocks! Aaaah~ so much betta goodness tonight! =D


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

DaBaDee made his first bubblenest a day after moving him to his new 5 gallon tank! I accidently stirred it but it didn't mess it up, it just moved, so you could probably cup the bubbles and put them back in after the water change. It did go away after a few days, though.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

I shall try that then! =D Thank you!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Heh, I always destroy the nests because I'm cold hearted. I tried keeping them and it was heart breaking to see them try to protect it. But now they worship me.. (lol)


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

OMG xD So cruel but so funny xD 

His nest ende up disappearing >.<

Here she is swimming the full tank!! She's so cuuuute~~~



And now finally (much at my boyfriend's urging) I get to eat >.<


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I thought you were getting rid of her?


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Nope, my friend decided that she's better off with me and let me keep her. So now Demi's officially mine =)


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

Syriiven said:


> Nope, my friend decided that she's better off with me and let me keep her. So now Demi's officially mine =)


Yay! How exciting


----------



## birdielikestomatoes (May 2, 2012)

That is exciting! I'm sure that Demi thanks you in her fishy way!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I am so happy for you.


----------



## KevinPham123 (Jul 24, 2012)

Good to hear you are keeping her!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I know your Betta lives it.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Thank you all! And thank you for all your help with her =)


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Your welcome and she is adorible.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Is there a journal forum or something? I'd love to keep people posted on her and Phy ( who's made 3 bubblenests even after I've ended up ruining them  )


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Wow from what I have read Bubble nesting in females is rare might be wrong.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Oh it's only Phy(male VT) making the bubblenests. Demi is vertically striped most of the time, though that fades if I try to shine a light on it. 

And made the journal! yay!

Actually I'm looking at her tank now and she has bubbles too, though they're scattered.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Have you ever watched her build one?


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Nope, but then I'm gone for 8 hours a day at work. The bubbles are numrerous though. Maybe she just liked blowing bubbles. She did that a few times when she was in her hospital tank. These ones just arent disappearing. 

Oh! They could~ be from the whipser filter, it bubbles sometimes.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

Sorry I didn't read your entire last post.
I'll have to comment on your journal just to get the notifications


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

I found it, saw yours too ^^ Love your new display pic btw!


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

Thank you! You have no idea how long it took me to find the right color of blue to match the forum, haha. I need a life sometimes.

I think you posted and I edited my post at the same time


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I like your Avatar.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

Thank you, Choclate


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Your Welcome. CT and what is the other one?


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

CT and VT. The CT is my new one and the VT is the one I've have for about a year.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Is the CT red?


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

Red/blue with some green and yellow and purple and pink. He's definitely colorful!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Sounds gorgoeus.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

I know this thread's almost dead, but I have a really good update. I hope. I_ think_ Demi's begun some regrowth on her dorsal fin!! 

But just to be sure I wanted people to take a look and make sure it's not something icky or a parasite >.>




























Took several to account for flash spots and scuh...what do you guys think?


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

Haha, it looks like a fin to me  I think it's just her fins growing back. I haven't heard of any parasite or icky thing that makes their fins grow.  Especially not if she's exhibiting normal behavior.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Normal enough. She gets stressed when the light suddenly comes on and we come in, but she calms after a half hour. No, I really just wanted to make sure it couldn't be anything else. =) Thanks.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

I have on big overhead light in addition to the lights in my tanks. I usually turn on the overhead light first (because not as much of the light directly hits the tanks), and then turn on the lights in the tanks a few minutes later. They also get a small amount of light from the window in the morning before I do that. I don't think it really does anything, but I was kind of trying to imitate the rising of the sun, haha


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Yea, she was fine this morning =) beautiful vertical stripes. Her tank doesnt have a light, and I my desk lamp is very very bright for my art, so I dont want to use that...hmm. I'll have to think on something for her.


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

Don't they have those little lights that you can attach to the side of the tank with the long arm thing?

They look like book lights. Maybe they are book lights? lol. I think that would do. My tanks both have LED lights that attach to the hood. I like them because they are a florescent light but they are very small.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Ooo, I may pick one up for her when I go to the city in twow eeks then =)


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

They also have lights made for aquariums 

Here's what I'm talking about, though: http://www.walmart.com/ip/Fulcrum-Light-It-Multiflex-1-LED-Book-Light/15048593

They are pretty small so I don't think they will be too much for her. I'm sure a book light would do just as well as an aquarium light. I've seen a lot of aquariums with lights that look like those.


----------



## Syriiven (Aug 15, 2012)

Then I could prlly get one no prob since I work at Walmart ^^; u.u;


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

Ah, you do? ^^ My brother used to work there. I loved using his discount all the time, lol >


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

If your looking for an interesting decoration you can add a pothos, peace lily, or lucky bamboo to the lid.


----------

